# Knowing your "NOT" pregnant as early as 4dpo after iui



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am going through an iui tww at the moment currently on day five after basting. Yesterday I had af cramps all day with the associated wind like pain that I would normally get. After 2 years of ttc I can be confident that I will not get a bfp. In two years I took one test and that was the first month and after that I just waited for the af I knew was coming. Course I would love to be wrong and was wondering does anybody else "know" so early on the cycle. 

Also wondering if we will be allowed move straight to ivf next cycle. Has anyone experience of this. 

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Personally I don't think you can know because I felt exactly the same in my BFP cycle as I did in my BFN's. I was in tears half way through my 2ww thinking it could not possibly have worked as I just felt EXACTLY the same and was convinced that AF was coming any minute. I nearly drowned my sorrows in wine but mum and DH stopped my thank goodness.

Very best of luck hun  

come and join the August 2ww http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267240.0


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Boggler

I'm on day 6 after IUI and I've had cramps and twinges every day since the basting. We've been ttc for about 3 and a half years, and I don't bother testing either these days. There have been some months where I've just known from about 7dpo that I'm not pg, and there have been other months where I'm not so sure, and get my hopes up. So far I'm erring on the not sure side at the moment, but I've still got the trigger shot in my system at the moment, which I'm still getting symptoms from. At my hospital you have to have 3 cycles of IUI before they refer you for IVF, but they do add things like pessaries to the IUI if you fail on the first attempt. I think the number of cycles varies from PCT to PCT though.

Not sure if this helps, but at least you know you're not alone!!


----------

